# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kalendar me miss-et gjysëm të zhveshura...

## Alesia

.JA nga revista KLAN po japin nja dy fotografi te miseve shqiptare qe pozojne ne kalendar:



*Te embla dhe provokuese si kurre me pare. Misset shqiptare qe pozojne gjysem te zhveshura ne kalendarin e vitit 2003* 

Ne fund vitin 2002, mentaliteti shqiptar mund te mireprese skena provokuese ne kinematografi, letersine erotike shqipe te Plasarit, dramen "Monologjet e vagines" apo edhe sfilatat e modes transparente.
Mesa duket kishte ardhur koha qe edhe shqiptaret te kishin kalendarin e tyre femeror. Kete here regjisori Petri Bozo e pati me te lehte per te zgjedhur modelet e duhura per te eksploruar kete fushe te minuar mentaliteti..............
Aldona Elezi, Elizabeta Gjonpali, Denisa Cela, Zajmina Vasjari(4 bukuroshe te kurorezuara) dhe Ciljeta Xhilaga, Zijada Melani, Xhorxhina Llogori kane pranuar te pozojne ne kete kalendar.
Eshte zgjedhur 15 dhjetori data e ftohte per te hedhur ne treg kalendarin e pare nudo shqiptar. Por mos e keqkuptoni, eshte vetem nje nudo artistike. E ngjashme me kalendaret tundues te "Pirrelli", "Max"....
E sigurte tani per tani eshte se pas ketij 15 dhjetori historia e kalendareve shqiptare te ketyre shekujve te fundit, do te ndryshoje njehere e mire.

----------


## Letersia 76

> _Postuar më parë nga Alesia_ 
> *.Te embla dhe provokuese si kurre me pare. Misset shqiptare qe pozojne gjysem te zhveshura ne kalendarin e vitit 2003 
> 
> Ne fund vitin 2002, mentaliteti shqiptar mund te mireprese skena provokuese ne kinematografi, letersine erotike shqipe te Plasarit, dramen "Monologjet e vagines" apo edhe sfilatat e modes transparente.
> Mesa duket kishte ardhur koha qe edhe shqiptaret te kishin kalendarin e tyre femeror. Kete here regjisori Petri Bozo e pati me te lehte per te zgjedhur modelet e duhura per te eksploruar kete fushe te minuar mentaliteti..............
> Aldona Elezi, Elizabeta Gjonpali, Denisa Cela, Zajmina Vasjari(4 bukuroshe te kurorezuara) dhe Ciljeta Xhilaga, Zijada Melani, Xhorxhina Llogori kane pranuar te pozojne ne kete kalendar.
> Eshte zgjedhur 15 dhjetori data e ftohte per te hedhur ne treg kalendarin e pare nudo shqiptar. Por mos e keqkuptoni, eshte vetem nje nudo artistike. E ngjashme me kalendaret tundues te "Pirrelli", "Max"....
> E sigurte tani per tani eshte se pas ketij 15 dhjetori historia e kalendareve shqiptare te ketyre shekujve te fundit, do te ndryshoje njehere e mire.*


Mendoj se mentaliteti shqiptar tani ka ndryshuar dhe ska perse te ndikoje per keq .....

----------


## xXx

Na trego ku ta blejme kete kalendar 
duhet te jete fantastik

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Gje e mire qe po nderrohet mentaliteti, por uroj qe mos  te  ndodhi qe nga nudo te dalin ke kalendaret porno.

----------


## XimiD

Edhe  po  dolen  ska  problem  !  Me  ca  do  merremi  ne  ketej nga  jemi  !

----------


## macia_blu

po he ku jane?
nuk i paskeni sjelle fotot e tyre  ?
...................

----------


## Alesia

Do ju kerkoj ndjese per mospasje informacioni per shitjen e ketij kalendari jashte Shqiperise.
N.q.s ndodheni ne Kosove ose Maqedoni besoj se keto kalendare do jene prezente.

----------


## sweet_eyes

Ca jane kto fotografi kshu me per turp te zotit!!!
Njona me gjoks te varme mu te barku tjetra si qen rrugesh, le qe keto nuk jane as nudo.
Masanej me sa di une misset duhet te ken imazh shume te paster ene nuk duhet te merren me kalendare nudo.  Amon mo shyqyr qe kane ra robt ne aparat ene kap e nxirr kot mo kot!!!

----------


## Alesia

Ata rob qe kan ra ne aparat dhe kane kap e nxirr kot jane te pakten tani per tani fotografet me profesioniste dhe sa per  imazhet qe duhet te kene misset une them se kjo ide per te dale gjysme te xhveshur eshte e huazuar nga Italia ku keto kalendare kane kohe qe kane pushtuar tregun e sensiacioneve.....

----------


## tim

si fillim eshte shume mire 
nga pak do t'ja marrim doren edhe neve .
kurse per sa  i perket aplikimit teknik  fotografite
paraqesin nje mangesi ne arritjen e qellimit kjo sepse profesionistet tane kane disa mangesi ne konceptimin e femres.
Per mendimin tim fotografija duhet te tregoje gjene me naturale te natyres femrore  keshte qe mund te  permbush ate kushtin qe ne kemi vendosur qe femra shqiptare te dali nga telat
por jo duke e treguar agresive ate ( ne foto shiklohet shume mire ) duke e percmuar  sensualitetin dhe embelsine dhe duke e humbur vleren e femres duke e bere nje strument ku elementet ekonomik perbejne primaren  nderkohe qe  ne e menduam te sfiduar  opinioni pubblik duke dale nga ky kufi por fatkeqsisht ndodh e kunderta ne keto fotografi ( perseris vetem ne keto fotografi ) ku nje mangesi e madhe profesionale  e perben akoma me te madhe barren e femres shqiptare( agresive ).

----------


## sweet_eyes

Vallaj mi goc mu nuk me duken gjo le te jene ato me te miret e shqipnis, kjo trego qe nuk kena gjo artista prape.  Ne rradhe te pare modelet nuk duken fare te lirshme dhe natyrale.  Masanej ca jane ato cizme ne plazh?????????!!!!!!
Pastaj ato fytyra te ngurta ene ajo biondja qe o ul aty posht ne toke me mimike prosti.. nuk trego ndonje gje te bukur ene natyrale, por thjesht vulgaritet.
Me verte eshte hera pare dhe nuk mund te arrihet cdo gje qe me here te pare por mund te dilte me mire se c'ka dale.

----------


## tironce85al

une kam pershtypjen qe nje miss duhet te jete jo vetem per bukurine e saj miss i nje vendi po edhe per zgjuarsine dhe moralin e saj dhe qe te besh foto te tilla ne nje kohe qe je ne konkurim per miss eshte nje gje shume e ulet dhe menyra se si ato te dyja vajzat tek kopertina kane dale duken me falni per shprehjen si lesbians. nuk e di po qe te jesh miss duhet me i pas pothuajse tera gjerat perfekte mgjs tani ne shqiperi ca kane ngel shko e konkuro per miss ca 14-15 vjecare.eshte per te ardhur keq shpesh here per te qare. nejse une kaq kisha. shnet. me respekt sweetie

----------


## malli

jemi drejt europes , ne jemi mesuar ketu duke pare sa te duash sna ben shume pershtypje 
bravo shqiperia

----------


## tironce85al

qe te jesh drejt europes me xhan nuk do te thote qe te kesh ca miss-e duke pozuar nudo. nejse Shqiperi ca kane ngelur ikin per miss edhe jurite qe paskan mbetur atje qe i zgjedhin dmth .... nuk lene shume per te deshiruar............

----------


## Letersia 76

Kalendari ka dale me vjen keq nuk kam mundur ta shoh se nuk ndoshem ne Shqiperi po mgjth po gjeto ndonjs foto do te ju a sjell ketu !
bye!

----------


## Tironsja

Me vjen keq qe akoma spo arrihet te kuptojm ndryshimin nepermjet nudos dhe pornografikes.
Ne ket foto s'ka asgje nudo.
Keto 2 vajza te japin iden e 2 lezbikeve.Ajo me cizme nje pamje  mashkulli dhe kjo e shtrira e etur per te lepir dicka.
Ndoshta fotot e tjera jane me profesionale,por kjo ketu eshte skandaloze.
Te mendsh se u tha Shqiperia per vajza te bukura dhe fotograf profesionist.
Kjo Ciljeta e paska gjoksin te ram a thu se ka bo 3 kalamaj dhe nje pozicion pa pike feminiliteti.Kjo tjetra lere mos e pyet "pa koment" fare kjo.

----------


## Ryder

Ca europe leshi thoni ju mer popull, po para se te flitni ihere imagjinojeni motren tuj  tu paraqite talentet artistike me gjoks jashte pastaj beni si te emancipum
pyffff

----------


## tironce85al

jam shume dakort me ty Tironsja dhe me ty  Aryan-SS  

une nuk e di se kur do mesohen andej te bejen dallimin po dmth tamam qe te shkosh drejt Europes nuk do te thote te kesh ca miss-e qe une nuk do i quaja nudo normale dhe e kam thene edhe me lart ashtu sic tha edhe tironsja ato duken si lesbike. nuk e di se me ca mendje i quajne nudo dhe nuk e di se ca morali dhe ca familje kane ato femra qe pozojne ashtu. nuk e di nuk e imagjonoj dot se si mundet qe dy femra te pozojne ne ate pozicion pa pike respekti per veten te pretendojne se jane nudo kur jane me rroba dhe me ate gjoksin sikur punojne te semafori nejse une kaq kisha. pershendetje te gjitheve me "SHUME SHUME RESPEKT" sweetie 

p.s. eshte per te ardhur keq se ku kane perfunduar femrat shqipetare si keto ne foto eshte me verte per te qare.

----------


## Nuska

Nqs te gjitha miss-et qe kane dale gjys-nudo ...duken si keto te dyja ketu ...aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sa keq po me vjen...Nuk pasqyrojne as bukuri as sexualitet asgje...Shume amatore...Do ishte mire ajo floke shkurtra te bente nje operacion plastik gjoksit se na tmerroi...Pa shije fare...O bej nje foto per te qene o mos dil fare ne fotografi...Fotografia eshte art...ky fotograf le shume per te deshiruar...Pastaj shifeni si rrine ato te dyja si te ngrira...veshja e tyre perseri le per te deshiruar....Pa shije...shume keq...

----------


## Ryder

Na pytni ne qe jena ne Europe ca dmth me shku "drejt europes", edhe per ju qe s'keni mberrite akoma mendohuni a po ngjiteni a po zbritni

ps :ngerdheshje: uket qe paske talente per fotografi ti Nuske po nji gje s'po kutpoj: i ke per fotografe apo per e fotografuar?

----------

